# Polygamy



## Lee (May 26, 2005)

Sat Sri Akaal Cyber Sangat,

A site that I post to has recived a question on the above issue from a young Sikh.

Who asks 'What does Guru Ji sayabout multiple wives, I know Mahrajah Ranjit Singh had three wives, but what does Guru Ji say?'

Any answers with quotes from Guru Granth Sahib, would be great, as this is a question I too am unknowledgeable about.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (May 26, 2005)

More than one wife is a luxury I guess, if polygamy is allowed then women should be allowed more than one husband, this way diseases will be spread.
Due to my knowledge of Sikhism I reckon it's NOT allowed... it is too stressful to practice one life and as the Muslims say it is permissible if you can treat all your families equally... which will be practically impossible to divide your time equally between them all. Having more than one spouse has no purpose, if a man is not getting 'enough' sexual pleasure from his wife then he must sort himself out, it is HIS fault for being over-interested in sex and being too attached to sex. Thinking about sex too often is kaam, having sex more than about 4 days a week is probably kaam [this is my opinion].

I would be surprised if polygamy is not mentioned in the Sikh scriptures somewhere.


----------



## Neutral Singh (May 27, 2005)

Dear Lee,

The following link my also be useful in your quest.

Click --> *Polygamy*

Please do share your observations.

Best Regards


----------

